# Let's count apples and pears



## Orso (Apr 1, 2006)

After lipmixgirl's thread looking for other apple-shaped ladies, why don't we have a poll and find out the frequence of the various types of BBW bodies among the members of this forum?


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 1, 2006)

hello Orso, good to see you back!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 1, 2006)

I prefer not to be referred to as fruit..lol..maybe a fruit loops..but..if we must..I'm an apple!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 1, 2006)

Orso said:


> After lipmixgirl's thread looking for other apple-shaped ladies, why don't we have a poll and find out the frequence of the various types of BBW bodies among the members of this forum?




viva orso!


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 1, 2006)

What if you're cylindrical?  My measurements are 42-42-42.


----------



## Tina (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Donna (Apr 1, 2006)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm buxom.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm buxom.



True dat. I can't help but stare at your rack.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a supersize big-bellied big-busted hourglass. I have relatively large thighs, but am not wide in the hips. If I didn't have such a big belly, I'd probably topple over from the weight of the watermelons. 

Guess that makes me a hourglass belly girl.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 2, 2006)

I can never figure out if I'm an hourglass or a pear. Maybe a glasspear.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know what i ammmmmm.


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 2, 2006)

Very fruity. Spoke like a true lounge lizard.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2006)

I still don't know maybe someone can tell me






Yeah I invert colours coz Im weird.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I still don't know maybe someone can tell me



You're shaped like an Em.

Looks good to me, better than any fruit.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

I posted that I'm a pear, but I'm a buxom pear.


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, at 59-54-69, I guess I'm a pear.....which is cool, since I love pears! Far preferable measurements, those, than when I was 16, anorexic, and 31-25-37. Those old wide hipbones just wouldn't go away....


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just a pear .. really little in the middle with big ole hips and thunder thighs


----------



## olivefun (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmmm
apples are pretty firm.


I think I am more of a tomato, more fleshy than an apple.

I really don't know.


I suppose I am more of an olive, a plump one.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ladyrose is a perfect pear shaped woman and although not a fruit, I am fruity.... LOL


----------



## RedHead (Apr 2, 2006)

Yah hourglass here; no fruit, but I love pears and apples...can we throw in a bananna and bunch of grapes and I can then add some whipcream and we could have a really awesome fruit salad!

Drugssss are kicking in...can you tell?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 2, 2006)

when my weight is up im a pear when my weight is down im hourglass.


----------



## Jes (Apr 3, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> when my weight is up im a pear when my weight is down im hourglass.


Ok, I think you just made scores of men happy for days!


----------



## olivefun (Apr 4, 2006)

Look at that !

I see a bunch of fruit flies heading over to redhead's fruit salad!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 4, 2006)

Weight up... Weight down... I'm just a tall hourglass.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 4, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Hmmm
> apples are pretty firm.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olivefun (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/high_speed_video/

Here is a water balloon being dropped.
Watch it jiggle to the ground.


----------



## toni (Apr 4, 2006)

I really didnt know what I was but Aris confirmed I am a PEAR.

GO PEARS!!! LOL


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 4, 2006)

Orso said:


> Let's count apples and pears


I'd rather tally me bananas.

Actually, Orso, I don't know how to answer your question. I've got significant tummy, but I know I'm not an apple 'cause of my booty and legs. What determines the difference between an hourglass and a pear? Does a waist-to-hip difference of more than ten inches make you an hourglass, or is it a tah-tahs thing? I guess I'm an hourglass, but I'd rather be something more edible. 

Not that an hourglass ain't edible. I've seen stranger bar bets than that.


----------



## mybluice (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought I was a pear....maybe an hourglass, but was told the other night I'm a hybrid.....


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 4, 2006)

WARNING:This is footage of ACTUAL appearance of *FatAndProud*.

View attachment 4874
< My happy face 
View attachment 4873
< My torso and belly button and lady lumps  
View attachment 4872
< My awesomeness in its entirity.  

Hmm, I would say that sums up my body shape


----------



## The Weatherman (Apr 5, 2006)

FatandProud:

Your breasts are Mr. PotatoHead's eyes, and your arms are his ears. Your bellybutton is his mouth...

I don't know if Mr. PotatoHead has a sexy face or you have a delicious torso. lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 5, 2006)

Hm, I'd say both...Don't be jealous of my HOT bod.


----------



## prickly (Apr 6, 2006)

bra size!

hehe


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 6, 2006)

Bra size is cool and everything....but what makes me scared...is men know bra sizes...either they try bras on...or study boobs WAY too much lol


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Bra size is cool and everything....but what makes me scared...is men know bra sizes...either they try bras on...or study boobs WAY too much lol



I studied bras and boobs in college and yeah, it was a bit much. :bow:


----------



## Cinda (Apr 7, 2006)

you mean there's a course in Boobology?? :shocked: Privately wonders if Santaclear graduated Mammary cum laude. ok ok bad pun baaad pun, Waddles off into the sunset whistling.


----------



## prickly (Apr 7, 2006)

is it really possible to study boobs too much?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2006)

prickly said:


> is it really possible to study boobs too much?



Now, would I ever joke about something like that? 

Like anything else, there's a right and a wrong way to go about it. Go about it the wrong way and you're liable to develop something like nipplemania, which affected the Germans during WW1 and the Swedes in the late '60's after "I Am Curious (Yellow)" was filmed.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I was going to be cute and find an image of a pear, like others have done, since that is my shape. When I googled *pear-shaped*, I found this wonderful site. I am drooling over these bbw sculptures...I want one for my home!! You art lovers might like it, too! (Tina, I especially thought of you when I saw the site) I tried to find some information on this artist in English, but no luck. 
http://www.ateljeannika.se/407271a0-00f1-478c-ad31-cd7957ab2485-29.html


----------

